

How to integrate AngularJS with Rails 4 - michalkw
https://shellycloud.com/blog/2013/10/how-to-integrate-angularjs-with-rails-4?utm_source=HN&utm_medium=free&utm_campaign=How+to+integrate+AngularJS+with+Rails+4

======
LargeWu
I say this as a developer who uses ruby as my primary language - Can we just
please cut it out with the coffeescript in these tutorials? It just adds
another level of complexity on top of the tutorial. Everybody already knows
javascript, just write your examples in that. Instead, in addition to
absorbing the Angular portion of this tutorial, I also have to mentally
translate everything from coffeescript to javascript, which makes learning
this stuff harder.

Javascript is the lingua franca of frontend web development. Stick to that.

~~~
latortuga
Bottom line: everyone who knows coffeescript knows javascript. The inverse is
not true. Personal preference, de facto standards, "it's just like ruby" \-
none of this has to even come into the equation.

~~~
krapp
>everyone who knows coffeescript knows javascript.

Is this necessarily true? You can't put coffeescript between script tags and
just have it run, as it's designed to use incompatible idioms which need to be
'compiled' to js (because js is ugly and awkward).

It's entirely possible someone who has only ever used coffeescript and has a
deep aversion to js has no idea how to actually write the js version of
whatever it is they're coding.

~~~
sehr
That's assuming they've never had to debug one of their programs, ever. Even
with a distaste for braces and semi colons they _will_ have to eventually look
through the compiled code, or run through something like js2coffee.

------
mrcsparker
The poster mentions angularjs-rails-resource as an alternative. I am using it
right now on a project and it works seamlessly bridging angular and rails.

